# What between Ars Vetus & Ars Nova, Jehan lescurel a fascinating bridge between both?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*What between Ars Vetus & Ars Nova, Jehan lescurel a fascinating bridge between both?*

Since i discovered the music of Jehan lescurel , it reminded me of Gilles de Binchois works,
SO perhaps one might add this music was a head of time in a way. These so called Trouviere or troubador era mystified me everyday.Phillipe de Vitry coined the term ars nova but ars nova occured befored him im pretty sure but we dont know mtch of 13th century.

He remain among the first big name of ars vetus whit alfonso x el sabio and adam de la halle, but i would says his music one step further than Adam de la Halle.Quite incredible composer,to be discover by you guys at talk classical.

:tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

You may like Gérard Zuchetto's recordings with the Troubadours Art Ensemble, the series La troba especially. One problem I have is finding the texts in modern French. I wrote to Gérard Zuchetto about this and he said he was planning on publishing a book of texts for La Troba -- and I can see it kind of appeared in 2017 but I can't find anywhere to buy it. I'll write to him again today.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/troba-Linv...52E_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1505286046&sr=1-1

Zuchetto uses some very modern instruments, he is imaginative and adventurous. And friendly.

http://www.art-troubadours.com/pages/PagesAccueil/GerardZuchetto.html


----------

